# Snow tire question



## sagent (Jan 2, 2012)

I am thinking about putting a set of actual snow tires on my 2011 2500hd this year and am wondering which snow tire to put on it. The tires on it right now are LT265/70/18 I believe load range e. They are 60 psi on the fronts and 70 psi on the rears. It appears you cannot get a snow tire in load range e. If I go with regular half ton tires, I dont believe you can inflate those to above pressures and therefore the TPMS light will come on. What route have you other 3/4 ton owners gone when adding snow tires ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=150094


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Cooper Discoverer M+S
LT265/70R18 DISCOVR M+S Load Rand E

They were recommended 2 years ago on this site. (see link above)

MasterCraft Courser MSR


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why in the world would you put half ton tires on a 3/4 truck?

I'm not 100% on Ford's tpms, however on the Chevy we had at work, there was no real "preset" numbers on it. I uped them all to 75 and did the reprogramming and it was ok.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

why ask the same Q, over.
looking for different results?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete and repete were in a boat, Pete fell out who's left?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Firestone Winterforce 285/76/16 E 
Real Snow Tires make a Huge Difference.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dieselss;2055494 said:


> Pete and repete were in a boat, Pete fell out who's left?


repeat, but slower this time.

I've been 
see below.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Mastercraft Courser MSR or Cooper Discoverer M+S. You won't be disapppointed. Add some ballast and you'll be set.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

sagent;2055417 said:


> It appears you cannot get a snow tire in load range e.


I can't think of any popular LT snow tire that's not available in a load range E. Not one...


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've found the Cooper ST Maxx to be best that I've used on my trucks. Awesome traction in all conditions. Great tread ware I get a new set in November every 2 yrs they could be used for a 3rd summer If needed. I just like having new for that 3rd winter. They have the mountain snowflake label and are 10 ply load E 3400lb at 80psi.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Just put a set of Firestone WinterForce LT's 275x70x18's on my truck yesterday. They should work well for you too!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have tried over 10 all terrain tires, and one snow tire for plowing. Even the absolute best all terrain does not even come close to the Firestone winterforce tire, the only snow tire I've tried.

So basically if you've never tried a snow tire you will love the winterforce. Awesome in any condition I had it in except glare ice ( I had no studs). Even in glare ice it wasn't all that bad.
I honestly cannot compare it to any other snow tire though because I havent tried other winter LT tires.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I just ordered a set of winterforce LT with studs for my second plow truck for tgis winter. I want my employee to be safe.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss;2055494 said:


> Pete and repete were in a boat, Pete fell out who's left?





SnoFarmer;2055617 said:


> repeat, but slower this time.
> 
> I've been
> see below.


Either Pete or rePete did fall out of the PS boat. Take your pic, I'm here, the other isn't.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2066912 said:


> Either Pete or rePete did fall out of the PS boat. Take your pic, I'm here, the other isn't.


I'm purity sure it was Pete who fell out, so that makes.
you Repete.?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2067048 said:


> I'm purity sure it was Pete who fell out, so that makes.
> you Repete.?


Thumbs Up


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I love my Winterforce tires, Ive had them for about 4-5 years now, and the only times Ive ever been stuck is when I high side it on snow piles trying to blast through with the plow halfway up.

Pushes through long 3-4' drifts with little to no slippage to speak of.


----------

